# True or False?



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Chemical Guys and Poorboys are one of the same?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

False


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

A bit like saying Kellogs or Sainsburys own brand :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

david g said:


> False


I heard yesterday that they came out of the same factory in USA.

There are (as I have mentioned before) similar characteristics with Black Hole and CG glazes, ie colour, texture, application/removal and scent.

Either way, it wont stop me using either - I just wondered.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

There are a lot of well known company's/products made in the same factory and re-labelled/coloured, not heard CG & PB to be one of them.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

david g said:


> A bit like saying Kellogs or Sainsburys own brand :thumb:


Not really - Kellogs taste better - but then again, who are you comparing the "original" too?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

david g said:


> False


That's the answer I wanted to hear.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Chemical Guys and Poorboys are one of the same?


Add Adams to that list! All made by Warner chemical. :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

type[r]+ said:


> Add Adams to that list! All made by Warner chemical. :thumb:


Chemical Guys arent made by Warner ,CG manufacture their own and manufacture for several others via their manufacturing plant in California :thumb:


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

there are a lot of similarities it has to be said - even just basic things like the pacakging / bottles - although in fairness, both brands market themselves as kind of "results first - fancy packaging later" type of brands so this would lead to similarities.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> There are a lot of well known company's/products made in the same factory and re-labelled/coloured, not heard CG & PB to be one of them.


It's the similarities that made me ask.

I know what you're saying about factories - guitars are a good example. The vast majority come from Korea or Indonesia, ie Epiphone, Samick, Squier Ibanez etc etc, it's generally the USA Customs Shops that are actually made in the "branded" houses. Bigson and Fendser that is....


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I can name several products that i personally have had an involvement in being made by CG ,Celeste ,Hybrid V7, Glossworkz Glaze and shampoo but to name a few :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> There are (as I have mentioned before) similar characteristics with Black Hole and CG glazes, ie colour, texture, application/removal and scent.


I forgot - add *packaging* to that noted above.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> It's the similarities that made me ask.
> 
> I know what you're saying about factories - guitars are a good example. The vast majority come from Korea or Indonesia, ie Epiphone, Samick, Squier Ibanez etc etc, it's generally the USA Customs Shops that are actually made in the "branded" houses. Bigson and Fendser that is....


Kellogs make corn flakes for their own brand and several other large supermarket chains similar to your guitar theory :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I forgot - add packaging to that noted above.


Packaking is also the same for Pepsi and Coca cola but it dont mean they are the same if you know what i mean :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

david g said:


> I can name several products that i personally have had an involvement in being made by CG ,Celeste ,Hybrid V7, Glossworkz Glaze and shampoo but to name a few :thumb:


I've got them all, but how is naming them actually relevant to the question I originally asked?

Glossworkz smells, acts and looks the same to Black Hole too.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

david g said:


> Packaking is also the same for Pepsi and Coca cola but it dont mean they are the same if you know what i mean :thumb:


I do - but a lot of similarities, you must admit?

The bottles will be made elsewhere no doubt too but actually labeled differently....


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

david g said:


> Kellogs make corn flakes for their own brand and several other large supermarket chains similar to your guitar theory :thumb:


Fact - not theory.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Naming some of these products points out that we manufacture our own thats all ,Black Hole is purple and Glossworkz Glaze is blue in colour woth a watermelon scent the same as the shampoo ,although it originally came in purple ,i have tried bith and find the glossworkz has more fillling ability than that of BH but that was only my observation


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

david g said:


> Naming some of these products points out that we manufacture our own thats all ,Black Hole is purple and Glossworkz Glaze is blue in colour woth a watermelon scent the same as the shampoo ,although it originally came in purple ,i have tried bith and find the glossworkz has more fillling ability than that of BH but that was only my observation


I appreciate you comments.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

No problem at all


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Brothers Research Co make/rebottle/blend for several American brands.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

david g said:


> Chemical Guys arent made by Warner ,CG manufacture their own and manufacture for several others via their manufacturing plant in California :thumb:


At 14803 s. spring street Gardenia California 90248 lol!


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> At 14803 s. spring street Gardenia California 90248 lol!


It's an address of Warner Chemicals, Dave...

type[r]+, can you prove that Dave's wrong and CG product are made by WC as you state? 

I'd just like to know the truth. :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Thats not the address of the CG manufacturing plant and i have seen pictures of it :thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

david g said:


> Thats not the address of the CG manufacturing plant and i have seen pictures of it :thumb:


Google says it's the address of Warner... 

http://maps.google.cz/maps/place?ci...cd=3&cad=src:pplink&ei=MLhOTeysLISi_gaJiuiCBw


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

LOL that may be warners address but not CG manufacturing plant


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, that's what 'm talking about. That was type[r]+'s innuendo if I understand it right...


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah i know lol


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks all for your input.

What do I know - I cant even spell "or" correctly.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Maybe I'm missing something but what does it really matter?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I think this was cleared up on autopia about 4/5 years ago. 

Makes for interesting chat right enough, the same that some US and EU menzerna is different ?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

david g said:


> LOL that may be warners address but not CG manufacturing plant


What's the address then mate?

3915 W. 102 St. Inglewood, CA 90303 is the address of the warehouse of Detailingsupplies.net AKA Chemical Guys, AKA Smart Wax, AKA Shinez

Chemical guys trademark was only filed in May 2007, and registered in October 2008. Warner Chemical was created in 1959, same claimed by Chemical Guys...

Do you want to clear this up Dave?

jb chemical co, p&b manufacturing, instafinish ect. Funny how all these companies offer private labeling and custom blending huh, as well as having the same products?


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> What's the address then mate?
> 
> 3915 W. 102 St. Inglewood, CA 90303 is the address of the warehouse of Detailingsupplies.net AKA Chemical Guys, AKA Smart Wax, AKA Shinez
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if Dave even knows... (sorry Dave)

Thanks for this info type[r]+. Now, after some studying and logic, the most likely version to me is that CG is just a small trade company with big products and successful brand name. Many or most of CG product probably made by Warner. CG even might be a subsidiary of Warner. Nothing wrong with it however! :thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> I think this was cleared up on autopia about 4/5 years ago.
> 
> Makes for interesting chat right enough, the same that some US and EU menzerna is different ?


Could you link it please?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> Many or most of CG product probably made by Warner. CG even might be a subsidiary of Warner. Nothing wrong with it however! :thumb:


I've been looking for quite some time over the years, and it is pointing towards that they are all the same company with different trading names, with Warner being a 'parent'. Still not sure if JB chemicals or warner is the daddy lol! They have the same address.....

still not sure is chemical guys is separate company or not.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> Could you link it please?


I'll PM you a link. :thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> I'll PM you a link. :thumb:


Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> I think this was cleared up on autopia about 4/5 years ago.
> 
> Makes for interesting chat right enough, the same that some US and EU menzerna is different ?


I believe its the same, just in a different location. Menzerna make polishes for Wolfgang, and Pinnacle. I'm sure they provide many more.

Here's another one for you, 3M own's Meguiars. Noticed how Meg's polishes have improved lately?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

chisai said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but what does it really matter?


it doesn't lol, they are all cracking products at awesome prices! It's just interesting to sort the truth out of the years of crap spread over the Internet.

It's great that we have guys like David G here, providing us with a wealth of information and support. You can't get any better than that! :thumb:


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> It's great that we have guys like David G here, providing us with a wealth of information and support. You can't get any better than that! :thumb:


hahaha

it's not raining outside......i dont know exactly what it is, but it's not raining



type[r]+ said:


> I believe its the same, just in a different location. Menzerna make polishes for Wolfgang, and Pinnacle. I'm sure they provide many more.


add Blackfire to that list as well

oh and what thread like this is complete without the DG and Zaino commonality


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Here's another one for you, 3M own's Meguiars.


:doublesho Shocking... But not bad at all.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

domino said:


> oh and what thread like this is complete without the DG and Zaino commonality


Could you specify please?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Brothers Research Co make/rebottle/blend for several American brands.





domino said:


> hahaha
> oh and what thread like this is complete without the DG and Zaino commonality


What I was indicating with the quote above.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

TBH, I don't really care if some companies share products. If they're good then does it matter who makes them?
The only thing I don't like about 'sharing' of products/recipes is when 2 are so similar to _appear_ to be the same, yet the prices differ. That then becomes brands sticking prices according to their name and reputation, which isn't fair if someone else can sell it cheaper.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I dont much care If Im using a product branded by one company thats the same as anothers with a different label.I have plent of CG products and they work well.
As a side note,can we learn to multi quote,this thread was abit of an eye rape and about 3 pages longer than it could have been!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a sneaky feeling that Scholl polish is made by Menzerna as well.
What we have to remember is that there are only so many companies worldwide that are geared toward blending car care products. So any company that sells a large range of products is likely to have to outsource at least some of it's products.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

chisai said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but what does it really matter?


It doesn't really - I just wondered.


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

wee_green_mini said:


> TBH, I don't really care if some companies share products. If they're good then does it matter who makes them?
> The only thing I don't like about 'sharing' of products/recipes is when 2 are so similar to _appear_ to be the same, yet the prices differ. That then becomes brands sticking prices according to their name and reputation, which isn't fair if someone else can sell it cheaper.


not really mate - thats just market economics - it allows those who are willing to pay more for a product to pay more - and in turn they subsidise the lower priced products so we can all enjoy them!


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

PB, CG's and adams are one in the same
CG's products were originally on the Warner chems website so warner may be parent company

Doesnt really matter since I dont like there products


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

PugIain said:


> I dont much care If Im using a product branded by one company thats the same as anothers with a different label.


no, but you'd be upset if you got suckered into buying both :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Dream Machines said:


> PB, CG's and adams are one in the same


Really?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

domino said:


> no, but you'd be upset if you got suckered into buying both :thumb:


Too right you would!


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Really?


david g thanked him for his post.. so that confirms they're all the same? But on the first page, david g says it's false.

Now I'm confused.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I thanked him as he says he doesnt like the products any way 

CG manufacture their own products ,and for some others also,if we didnt manufacture our own then why havent you seen our most popular brands elsewhere ?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Dream Machines said:


> PB, CG's and adams are one in the same
> CG's products were originally on the Warner chems website so warner may be parent company
> 
> Doesnt really matter since I dont like there products


Wrong


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Really?


No its not :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

CG HEX-LOGIC and Planet Polish Hexo-Ring look the same pads


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

david g said:


> No its not :thumb:


I wish I'd never asked now................:lol:


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

So do I


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

fretfret said:


> So do I


That made me laugh............

56 reissue Gold Top! I used to have a 1994 Epi out of the Samick factory - much better quality than the latter Epi's.

Genuine Reason for Sale......................Can't Play.


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Love the Falcon !


----------

